# Bubbling Top Coat



## mattyz56 (Jul 26, 2012)

Having a few issues when top coating. We can usually coat a new home from first coat too last in a day. But in winter or cooler weeks the top coat bubbles which is consuming a lot of time and causing frustration going round patching the walls and ceilings when it drys. We''ve found doing just the two base coats on the first day then coming back the next helps but in places that need more fill it will still bubble. In the summer the base coats dry out faster so we can apply the top coat in the same day without bubbles. So we assume the bubbles are caused by moisture still in the base coats trying too escape. Anyone got any suggestions too stop the top coat from bubbling in the cooler weather. Also we have a jet heater too warm the place up but it's costing me a fortune in gas.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You are on the money Matt, the bubbles are moisture trying to escape. The only may to avoid the problem is give it time to dry. The other problem with it not being dry is that there will be a higher moisture content under the tape and when that drys it will cause the tape to shrink back. 

Be very careful with gas heaters as they introduce more moisture into the air. Electric heat is better, or leave some windows open if you are going to use the gas.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

By the way Matt you sound like an Aussie. Where are you from?


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

mattyz56 said:


> Having a few issues when top coating. We can usually coat a new home from first coat too last in a day. But in winter or cooler weeks the top coat bubbles which is consuming a lot of time and causing frustration going round patching the walls and ceilings when it drys. We''ve found doing just the two base coats on the first day then coming back the next helps but in places that need more fill it will still bubble. In the summer the base coats dry out faster so we can apply the top coat in the same day without bubbles. So we assume the bubbles are caused by moisture still in the base coats trying too escape. Anyone got any suggestions too stop the top coat from bubbling in the cooler weather. Also we have a jet heater too warm the place up but it's costing me a fortune in gas.


yes Matty, even 20 min and 5 min need lots of time to dry, i work insurance jobs all the time, and Gazman is right if you 5min tape, 5min fill, then top a patch or whatever you will get pinn holes, fish eyes i call them, not your fault its the moisture trying to escape, if you top this product and hope for success use Hamilton 20, or 5 its kinda and smoother base, make sure your work is full with this type of product, then top coat with a scrape coat, when you sand it blends in and you can get away with it, for smaller jobs mate


----------



## mattyz56 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah I am an aussie. I use a 45min base and give it 2-3 hours until the next coat of 45min base. The joins and external angles are dry but still feel damp, in the warmer weather there completely dry. It's just driving me mad and slowing things down now it's colder. I've heard of people putting dishwashing liquid in the top coat?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Unfortunately thats the way it is in winter Matty. Always remember just because it is set does not mean that it is dry. Dish washing liquid is a no no, unless you want to upset the painter. It can stop the paint from sticking.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Try Vario as your set mud. You can do a search on DWT for it. If you're using a lot you can justify shipping. I love the stuff, but I can't afford to get a pallet. Best set mud ever.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Try Vario as your set mud. You can do a search on DWT for it. If you're using a lot you can justify shipping. I love the stuff, but I can't afford to get a pallet. Best set mud ever.


Australia mate.. yes i agree with you...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> By the way Matt you sound like an Aussie. Where are you from?


How the hell did you figure that out :blink:......I couldn't hear an accent, I looked through his post and there were no Aussie specific words in there ..............What gave it away Gaz?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> How the hell did you figure that out :blink:......I couldn't hear an accent, I looked through his post and there were no Aussie specific words in there ..............What gave it away Gaz?


Probably under the assumption that aussies use hotmud to tape with..........


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

if you let your mud sit for the night or mix it right away in the morn and let it sit till coat time, you have a smoother mud. and it won't bubba so much... 

In the Old days drywall mud was dust and you mixed it so it could sit for a long time as it was smoother to apply:thumbsup:

don't listen to Slim he adds Marshmallows to his mix, don't even think of listening to moore he claims he has had Onion skin top coats, oh and 
2buck we will leave him alone this time, don't let brian







in he will try to make a video out of it......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> if you let your mud sit for the night or mix it right away in the morn and let it sit till coat time, you have a smoother mud. and it won't bubba so much...
> 
> In the Old days drywall mud was dust and you mixed it so it could sit for a long time as it was smoother to apply:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 You are 67 years old?? How far off am I?? Not being a smart ass ...just an honest question..:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

how it was done moe and it still works


----------



## mattyz56 (Jul 26, 2012)

I use all knauf products. Tried all the other brands and types found the knauf Masta lite too be the best through machines and for hand trowling. I'm just going to have to jump between jobs trowling . I have a hanging crew so there is always somewhere else to go or start hanging a house myself


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> How the hell did you figure that out :blink:......I couldn't hear an accent, I looked through his post and there were no Aussie specific words in there ..............What gave it away Gaz?


I knew he was a aussie by the topic, bubbling top coat,


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i could tell because he was calling quick-set, base.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> How the hell did you figure that out :blink:......I couldn't hear an accent, I looked through his post and there were no Aussie specific words in there ..............What gave it away Gaz?



Just the terms he used. "topping" "base".


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Just the terms he used. "topping" "base".


Dang it, looks like I was the only one that "didn't" pick that up


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*pits from hell*

those guys are all-right. just like coating on a painted surface. go to your local hac man and have him convert some retake home furnaces to propane- vent through the windows with flex tubeing through a piece of sheetrock if you can find a sheet rocker in your hamlet or village or town, or you could do it. vent and now you have heat, no moisture- 7 gallons in 24 hrs tops- even at 185 btu s. crack windows on aposeing wind forces and hook up the fans every where. or if you or someone you know(your hvac guy) can hook it to the main furnace- or bleed the line on the furnace and get it running, if no line in - convert furnace yourself to propane and then reconvert back when you finish up. like you said its a winter thing. good luck.----(its just the price of doing buisness)-with out the god forsaken fumes. one or two under your belt, i think its safe to say your problems will be over. i did it for 20 years. should have done it for the previous 15. but those guys are right, the mud means a lot.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> those guys are all-right. just like coating on a painted surface. go to your local hac man and have him convert some retake home furnaces to propane- vent through the windows with flex tubeing through a piece of sheetrock if you can find a sheet rocker in your hamlet or village or town, or you could do it. vent and now you have heat, no moisture- 7 gallons in 24 hrs tops- even at 185 btu s. crack windows on aposeing wind forces and hook up the fans every where. or if you or someone you know(your hvac guy) can hook it to the main furnace- or bleed the line on the furnace and get it running, if no line in - convert furnace yourself to propane and then reconvert back when you finish up. like you said its a winter thing. good luck.----(its just the price of doing buisness)-with out the god forsaken fumes. one or two under your belt, i think its safe to say your problems will be over. i did it for 20 years. should have done it for the previous 15. but those guys are right, the mud means a lot.


Starting the fernace wile under construction voids the furnace warenty


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*bubbles*

if its between voiding the warentee and my family eating, guess who wins ? and if anyone ever asked, i always said the same thing: obviously a crazy person-jeeze.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> Starting the fernace wile under construction voids the furnace warenty


 But It's ok for the tape coat to freeze? 

Is this why you moved to Oz Drywall King? :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

warranty


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They are flat out telling a lie about the drywall voiding the warranty on the furnace. That is insane! There are furnace filters that will not allow any dust to enter their precious furnace.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cut the furnace off during hanging and sanding? :blink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> Cut the furnace off during hanging and sanding? :blink:


Yep!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

actually what Drywall king says is true:blink:

we take our heat up here in the great white north seriously:yes:

Commercial sites it's worse. On shacks, half the time the gas line is not connected, but if it is.......

It's about 50 - 50 if the builders will use the furnace. Some state the issue of the warranty, others say F them. Most use electric heaters, which must be installed by a qualified sparky. But as the price of hydro (electricity) in our wind turbine promoting province keeps going up, I can see all of them soon saying "F" the warranty.

We have lots of rules here in Commie Canada:blink:


----------

